# Montecresto #4



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

I think I have found my "Unicorn" the one cigar that is just perfect for me. It is the CC Montecresto #4. A wise man once said" Don't go looking for the perfect cigar, let the perfect cigar find you" He was on this forum and if I could remember who he was I would give him the credit. Curmudgeonista sent me this #4 in a Bomb about a month-ish ago and I just picked it out to smoke. It was smooth and delicious and just about everything I wanted in a cigar. I PM'd Curmudgeonista to ask him exactly which cigar this was and to ask his opinion on a few things. I am very aware that cigars will vary box to box and even cigar to cigar so I am hoping to get a general opinion on which way to go. Being I am a "Funds Limited" kinda guy, I want to make the smartest purchase I can. My online distributor has four different types of "4's, the 2009, the MPE SEP 2009, the petaca, and just the plain #4. The petaca is rated a 93 and the rest about a 92. Ring gauge of 42 and length of 5". The price is a little stretched out from box to box on each of these. Now, the Montecresto #3 is a 42 gauge and 5 1/2 inches but rated a 95 and cost a little more for that extra 1/2 inch.
Curmudgeonista is more than just a bit smarter than I and mentioned quit a few points to consider. He also mentioned for about a dollar more a stick I could get the #2 or the Edmundo. I had purchased 6 - CC Montecristo #2's and just smoke one this morning. I was saving them for just the right time and today was it. Anyway, I don't know how to say this but the #4 was just a better cigar to me. Now, don't get me wrong, I would put that #2 in the top 4 or 5 cigars I have smoked, I just enjoyed the #4 better. I believe this #4 was from a MAE OCT 14 batch and more than likely was just an extra special year. I know everyone's pallet is different. The #2 I just smoked was rated a 95 versus the #4 at a 92. My opinion....throw those rating thingys out the window.
If I had my way, and I am married so that would defiantly be an oddity, I would buy a box of EXACTLY what I smoked yesterday in the #4. That is not going to happen so may I Please have ya'lls opinion.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Check your pm


----------



## MyFatherFan (Feb 24, 2016)

UBC03 said:


> Check your pm


Was about to post this same thing haha. You beat me to it! :vs_cool:
@Ranger0282 Glad you found the one you like and enjoy!!


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

At least I am man enough to admit when I make a mistake  I am glad you caught that before my thread was taken off.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Not 100% sure what your ultimate question is? If it's: Should I buy the Monte #4 or Monte #2, then I think you've answered that yourself?

If you are asking which one is better, then I'm not sure what difference it would make if you like the #4 vs the #2. They are both great cigars and you'll find equally passionate fans of each.

As for variances in a particular line of cigars... well - if you got a box of (pick your cigar), they should all taste pretty much the same given they are stored the same. 

Proper, consistent storage and "aging" will affect one cigar to the next but those are things that will happen to the cigar over time.

There is an old saying amongst the unpretentious cigar smokers = "Smoke what you like!"


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Ranger0282 said:


> At least I am man enough to admit when I make a mistake  I am glad you caught that before my thread was taken off.


No problem. .glad you found your white whale. I'll be searching for mine til they're throwing dirty in my face.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

UBC03 said:


> No problem. .glad you found your white whale. I'll be searching for mine til they're throwing dirty in my face.


I'll give you a tip. It's hard to keep your cigar lit sealed up in an airtight box. Stick a good cigar in my mouth and shove me in the oven when I go. I'm going out smoking!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Ranger0282 said:


> I think I have found my "Unicorn" the one cigar that is just perfect for me. It is the CC Montecresto #4. A wise man once said" Don't go looking for the perfect cigar, let the perfect cigar find you" He was on this forum and if I could remember who he was I would give him the credit. Curmudgeonista sent me this #4 in a Bomb about a month-ish ago and I just picked it out to smoke. It was smooth and delicious and just about everything I wanted in a cigar. I PM'd Curmudgeonista to ask him exactly which cigar this was and to ask his opinion on a few things. I am very aware that cigars will vary box to box and even cigar to cigar so I am hoping to get a general opinion on which way to go. Being I am a "Funds Limited" kinda guy, I want to make the smartest purchase I can. My online distributor has four different types of "4's, the 2009, the MPE SEP 2009, the petaca, and just the plain #4. The petaca is rated a 93 and the rest about a 92. Ring gauge of 42 and length of 5". The price is a little stretched out from box to box on each of these. Now, the Montecresto #3 is a 42 gauge and 5 1/2 inches but rated a 95 and cost a little more for that extra 1/2 inch.
> Curmudgeonista is more than just a bit smarter than I and mentioned quit a few points to consider. He also mentioned for about a dollar more a stick I could get the #2 or the Edmundo. I had purchased 6 - CC Montecristo #2's and just smoke one this morning. I was saving them for just the right time and today was it. Anyway, I don't know how to say this but the #4 was just a better cigar to me. Now, don't get me wrong, I would put that #2 in the top 4 or 5 cigars I have smoked, I just enjoyed the #4 better. I believe this #4 was from a MAE OCT 14 batch and more than likely was just an extra special year. I know everyone's pallet is different. The #2 I just smoked was rated a 95 versus the #4 at a 92. My opinion....throw those rating thingys out the window.
> If I had my way, and I am married so that would defiantly be an oddity, I would buy a box of EXACTLY what I smoked yesterday in the #4. That is not going to happen so may I Please have ya'lls opinion.


A # 4 from 14 is still relatively young for most even by today's standards. There was a time when one would not think of smoking a cc with less than 5 years on it. That being said keep in mind because of its size. It will age much quicker than a #2. Now that being said The Monte # 2 is still my favorite #2 bar none. Even more so than the PSP#2 and i am a Party whore.> Hope this helps rather than confuses.
Regards
Tony


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Whether the #2 or #4 is better is a purely subjective thing only you can decide. If you enjoyed what you just had, find more of that box code and order those. If not, take a gamble. It might be worth a little extra for some aged ones, but personally I'd just order 2014s and age them myself. Stuff is smoking pretty well young these days.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

@Ranger0282

Also keep in mind that you're going based on a very small sampling, only one of each I think. Get yourself a 10-er of the #4's. Smoking one ROTT is fine to get an idea of what you got. But then give the rest and your remaining #2's a few weeks to acclimate. Maybe save some to see how 6-mos or a year does for them too and see how things shake out. It's not a race!

It may turn out that finding your unicorn was more about identifying your preferred profile, not just a single cigar. And Cuban Monte's have a rather distinct one. For me they exemplify that elusive and indescribable Cuban "twang" more so than any other marca. You should be able to tell that #2's and #4's share some DNA. Likewise, there are a number of other Montecristos worth investigating. I'm partial to Especiales and Especiales #2, in addition to #2's & #4's. I've only had limited exposure to Edmundos and the new Media Coronas, but I loved both and could definitely taste their true Monte-ness. The Montecristo A is legendary in some circles if you want a monster (9.3" x 47). And I hear the Petit Edmundo is top-notch, though I've yet to have the pleasure of smoking one.

I'll also mention, though I'm sure some will disagree, that I find the 2nd-Gen Vegueros blend to be overtly reminiscent of the Monte profile, in slightly more cost-effective and unique sizes. Plenty of "twang" and no bad habits so far.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

I smoked a Vegueros blind and was impressed.


----------



## the1and0nly (Jan 28, 2016)

StogieNinja said:


> I smoked a Vegueros blind and was impressed.


I've said it in other threads but the new vegueros release is a fine seeeeeeagar for sure. I keep tapados on hand.

Great morning cigar with a cup of black coffee.


----------



## Thi nguyen (Dec 20, 2015)

I totally agree. My favorite montecristo it's no 4 and also my top 5 in 2015 , it's seem flavor more pronounce and more complex than no2 . But by no means I'm newbie only have experience with fresh cigar , both box I smoked from 2014 . Cheer


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

Hello Everyone.....I am sure everyone is going to think I am lying on this but the reason I haven't responded in the last few days is I had to call an ambulance for my wife on Friday. ( this is the short version) Her heart had stopped beating for about a minute. She told me she felt as if she was going to pass out while we were in the back yard and when I got to her I had to hold her to stop her from falling. She started convulsing so violently, foaming at the mouth and turn BLUE, In all my life the hardest thing I have ever done was leave my wife on the ground blue and not breathing so I could run in the house to get the phone and call 911. When I got back to her I told the 911 operator I was starting CPR and when I lifted up the back of her neck she started to breath just a little bit. Like a soft snore. I just wiped the foam and blood from her mouth and made sure air was going in till the ambulance got there. They kept her in the hospital and she is alright now and is home sleeping. We go in to the doctor tomorrow to run more test to see exactly what happened...............

So......................... I didn't know if anyone would say the #3's were better since they were rated higher but in the fog I have been in, I just took a friend's advice and ordered a 10 pack form my online CC vendor of the #4's and will try one ROTT and see what they are like. If I knew how to order a box of the 2014's like I had, I probably would have. I have 5 more #2's that I will save for special occasions and will try and age them the best I can.

Thanks everyone.....


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your wife @Ranger0282. I hope she's okay.

As for ratings, you gotta' take 'em with a grain-of-salt. They are just someone's opinion. And nobody's opinion is more important than your own. I realize you haven't had a #3 yet to be able to compare, but if the #4 rates highly in your own personal experience that should be ample justification for ordering a set.

And I know it goes against your idea that you need to find just one perfect cigar to make your own when I say this, but there will be time to try others. You'll hear a lot of guys mention their "go-to" cigar. So okay, the #4 would appear to be a "go-to" for you. But IMO you shouldn't let that prevent you from trying others too. It's like, I love steak and potatoes. It's my favorite "go-to" meal. But, though I may want to have steak more often than anything else, I'm not going to eat it every single meal. I'd be missing out on BBQ, and lobster, and shrimp, and burritos, and Thanksgiving turkey, and, and, and...


----------



## rockethead26 (Mar 31, 2016)

Ranger0282 said:


> Hello Everyone.....I am sure everyone is going to think I am lying on this but the reason I haven't responded in the last few days is I had to call an ambulance for my wife on Friday. ( this is the short version) Her heart had stopped beating for about a minute. She told me she felt as if she was going to pass out while we were in the back yard and when I got to her I had to hold her to stop her from falling. She started convulsing so violently, foaming at the mouth and turn BLUE, In all my life the hardest thing I have ever done was leave my wife on the ground blue and not breathing so I could run in the house to get the phone and call 911. When I got back to her I told the 911 operator I was starting CPR and when I lifted up the back of her neck she started to breath just a little bit. Like a soft snore. I just wiped the foam and blood from her mouth and made sure air was going in till the ambulance got there. They kept her in the hospital and she is alright now and is home sleeping. We go in to the doctor tomorrow to run more test to see exactly what happened...............
> 
> Thanks everyone.....


Holy cow, that's a scary, scary story. I wish your wife the best and I hope she recovers fully. Fingers crossed that it was a one time glitch and not a permanent condition.


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

I am too old for this....Thanks


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Glad to hear everything turned out ok. .as far as saving for a special occasion. .personally I think saving your wife's life constitutes firin one of those puppies up.


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

From what I am gathering, as much as I would like to take credit, it seems here muscles started just to work again on its own. A Heart is a muscle. She had been very sick with diarrhea for about a week and the doctor thinks she had passed all her nutrients, potassium and magnesium etc, which caused her muscles to shut down. The blood was from her biting her tongue. I am having a real hard time with it though. I am the one whose health is bad. She is the poster child for good health and is suppose to outlive me by 30 years. It would be very hard for me to be without her...

If I hear tomorrow that she is perfectly fine, I think I might send everyone on this forum an OPUX.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

I know it was a horrible thing to go through. However, If your wife is anything like my girlfriend or any woman I know. If she finds out you went online and told people she almost sh*t herself to death, she's going to disembowel you when she feels good enough to get out of bed . In fact mine would get out of bed immediately just to kill me.


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

For her to be strong enough to beat on me would put a HUGE smile on my face


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Ranger0282 said:


> Hello Everyone.....I am sure everyone is going to think I am lying on this but the reason I haven't responded in the last few days is I had to call an ambulance for my wife on Friday. ( this is the short version) Her heart had stopped beating for about a minute. She told me she felt as if she was going to pass out while we were in the back yard and when I got to her I had to hold her to stop her from falling. She started convulsing so violently, foaming at the mouth and turn BLUE, In all my life the hardest thing I have ever done was leave my wife on the ground blue and not breathing so I could run in the house to get the phone and call 911. When I got back to her I told the 911 operator I was starting CPR and when I lifted up the back of her neck she started to breath just a little bit. Like a soft snore. I just wiped the foam and blood from her mouth and made sure air was going in till the ambulance got there. They kept her in the hospital and she is alright now and is home sleeping. We go in to the doctor tomorrow to run more test to see exactly what happened...............
> 
> So......................... I didn't know if anyone would say the #3's were better since they were rated higher but in the fog I have been in, I just took a friend's advice and ordered a 10 pack form my online CC vendor of the #4's and will try one ROTT and see what they are like. If I knew how to order a box of the 2014's like I had, I probably would have. I have 5 more #2's that I will save for special occasions and will try and age them the best I can.
> 
> Thanks everyone.....


hope your wife is better prayers sent.


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

Well....no one is getting an OPUX...The doc said people don't do what she did without a really good reason and her potassium and magnesium levels were not low. She ether has an underlining heart problem which causes her blood pressure to drop dangerously low or a neurological problem which will cause her to have seizures. The doc showed me how to pull her jaw back to better help her breath if/when it happens again....
I would have MUCH rather bought everyone an OPUX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Two even


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

I hope they get it sorted out and all goes well. Tell her we're all keeping her in our thoughts. After all ,she's part of the extended family. You're a good dude, David.


----------

